# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Estorninos

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Aunque ya os he subido algunas fotos de estorninos en otros hilos, voy a abrir este hilo para mostraros algunas que he hecho estos días en el entorno de la iglesia de Acedera, donde iba a hacer fotos de cernícalos primilla, y tuve oportunidad de retratar algunos estorninos, en las que podréis observar lo variada que es su alimentación:





















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

aberroncho (29-abr-2014),FEDE (30-abr-2014),frfmfrfm (29-abr-2014),HUESITO (04-may-2016),perdiguera (04-may-2016),sergi1907 (29-abr-2014),willi (30-abr-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines espectacular el reportaje, gracias.
Un saludo,Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El lunes volví a pasar por la iglesia de Acedera y pude hacer algunas fotos, en las que podéis ver que ya estaban los pollos pidiendo comida:















Y esto es todo, un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (08-may-2014),perdiguera (04-may-2016),willi (10-may-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Otra vez os muestro la copleta alimentación de los estorninos en Acedera con estas fotos del 26 de abril pasado:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

HUESITO (04-may-2016),perdiguera (04-may-2016),sergi1907 (04-may-2016),willi (07-may-2016)

----------

